# Screen Printer/Business Partner Needed



## iAW3SOME (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Okay,so this is what I need. I need someone that can print t-shirt designs and send off to customers. I will make the website and the designs and you will do the printing side of things. I will send design electronically. 

I am only 14, so someone around my age would be preferable. All profits made will be split, 50/50. So get back to me if you're interested on fierybeagle[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.com

Thanks


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Best of luck to you ! Great to see a 14 yr old getting starting with your own business.


----------



## myseps (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you have any examples of your designs?


----------



## iAW3SOME (Dec 27, 2011)

dptk said:


> Best of luck to you ! Great to see a 14 yr old getting starting with your own business.


Thanks  

I have been wanting to design t-shirts for quite a while, but have always come across the hurdle of printing. Then it came to me... A partnership!


----------



## iAW3SOME (Dec 27, 2011)

myseps said:


> Do you have any examples of your designs?



Yeah I do, if you'd like I could email you some designs? I am thinking of doing t-shirts that have funny quotes/sayings on them... Well anyway, I'll email you some, if you'd like?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you thought of a place like CafePress or SpreadShirt. They will print your t-shirts on demand as the orders come in using DTG printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

iAW3SOME said:


> I am only 14, so someone around my age would be preferable.


This sounds like age discrimination. LOL.... Best of luck to you and word of advice from and old fart, yes I can call myself that, watch what you type or say because there might be someone that wants to use it against you. Again best of luck!!!!


----------

